# How many mg to take



## ORACLE (Dec 8, 2004)

*help on dosage*

Need some help here.  I'm gonna do my second cycle of Dbol and Winny. Both in tab form.  The Dbol is 50 mg's per tab this one's a no brainer.  The one i'm having trouble with is the Winny tabs (50mg per tab).  How many of those do i take per day or week and for how long?  I read the half life is 9 hrs so to cut the tab in half morning and afternoon.  Do i start taking these on day one and run for 8 weeks?

Or should i go with equipoise (200 mg per ml) but this is in vial form.  There's 10ml per vial.  Which i haven't encountered either.  i'm not good with the conversions and such.  i'm thinking if it's 10 ml per bottle and each ml has 200 mg's then there should be enough for about 10 weeks.  am i correct? I read to do anywhere between 200 - 400 mg's per week. how much is enough dosage for a good second cycle?

i'm leaning more towards the equipoise.  1 vial can last me 5 weeks with 400mg per week.  

I'm going for some more mass i know eq will do it but i could use some suggestions and the way to do this right with the amounts.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 8, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> The problem with 50mg d-bol is you need to take it 3-4 time a day so I would take a half a tab every 3-4-hours. That would be 75-100mg that is even high for a newbie. The winstrol I would take twice a day break the pill in half take 25mg twice a day, That is alot of orals for someone new. I would drop one of these orals and add test. I  would take 500 mg of test enanthate or cypionate 75mg of d-bol and 250mg of s just to give you an eq.Save the winstrol for next cycle. Here is an example of a cycle. This idea someone else may have a better plan for you. Most guys will agee there is no need for 2 orals and all cycles should be run around some type of test. If you need any more help send me a pm.
> 
> week 1-12 500mg test
> week1-10 250mg eq
> week1-6 75mg d-bol



should do this:

Week 1-13 500mg Test
Week 1-12 400mg EQ
Week 1-5 40mg dbol


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 8, 2004)

EQ is not really a mass drug. also EQ alone will leave most people dissatisfied with the gains. Needs to be taken to help the effects of winny/var at the end of a bulking cycle.


----------



## cbr929 (Dec 8, 2004)

you shoudl just do test 500mg/week and dbol 50mg/day the dbol would be fine split in half taken half in the am and half in the pm


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 8, 2004)

oracle said:
			
		

> Need some help here.  I'm gonna do my second cycle of Dbol and Winny. Both in tab form.  The Dbol is 50 mg's per tab this one's a no brainer.  The one i'm having trouble with is the Winny tabs (50mg per tab).  How many of those do i take per day or week and for how long?  I read the half life is 9 hrs so to cut the tab in half morning and afternoon.  Do i start taking these on day one and run for 8 weeks?
> Please don't do an oral only cycle. You need to run test as a base to every cycle. You are correct about the winny, cut them in half and take twice per day. 50mg per day is the effective dose for winnie. I would cut the Dbol tabs in quarters if possible and take them 4 times per day.
> 
> Or should i go with equipoise (200 mg per ml) but this is in vial form.  There's 10ml per vial.  Which i haven't encountered either.  i'm not good with the conversions and such.  i'm thinking if it's 10 ml per bottle and each ml has 200 mg's then there should be enough for about 10 weeks.  am i correct? I read to do anywhere between 200 - 400 mg's per week. how much is enough dosage for a good second cycle?
> ...


My suggestion would be to go with EQ and test, dbol for the first 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks for all the inputs, but when i ran test and dbol on my 1st cycle i got great results that i still have most of.  The problem with test is that it majorly broke me out. I took 500mg a day and at that time i only had 30 mg tabs of dbol which i took twice a day for 60mg. Horrible back pumps.On this cycle i wanted to do something different with the dbol.  Since everyone agrees that a all oral cycle and using eq alone won't benefit me i'll have to wait since the guy i'm getting it from only has oral tabs of winny.  And to do all 3 (test, eq, dbol) would be to costly during the holidays.  But in a few weeks i'm gonna give this a try. thanks everyone for the input


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 9, 2004)

What is this i keep hearing about back pumps?? Even with winny at 80mg ED i dont get these 'horrible back pumps.' Try stetching!


----------

